
Show HN: Startups Selected in YC Startup School - technofide
https://medium.com/@shashankkumar/yc-startupschool-analysis-ccec07e72b84
======
wonderous
If you applied, YC is still processing the applications and will decide by
(not "on") April 3rd per YC:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006148)

------
searchhn
Thanks.. wish we had got in.. Hopefully this is not the final list. The json
data is nice, wish the company description was part of it too. Will be fun to
analyze.

------
searchhn
Sorted by number of founders in a company:

2 609

1 422

3 209

4 60

5 19

6 3

7 2

